# Hello



## Cavaleriesoldaat (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m a 40 year old male, married 17 years with 4 kids.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

?????? What's up.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM. Please tell us your story so we can help.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

And I would say you have a busy life! Welcome.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Cavaleriesoldaat said:


> I’m a 40 year old male, married 17 years with 4 kids.


*Welcome to TAM, Cavaleriesoldaat!

You're among friends here! So what's the nature of your problem?

Oh! If that's a real name, please have a moderator change it to a nickname or something!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to TAM, Cavaleriesoldaat!
> 
> You're among friends here! So what's the nature of your problem?
> 
> Oh! If that's a real name, please have a moderator change it to a nickname or something!*


 @EleGirl is admin and can help you.


----------

